# Mosquito Walleye Nets



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Nets going in tomorrow AM.


----------



## Swampman (10 mo ago)

Great new


----------



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

What are the nets for? Why is that good news?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Means the walleye are spawning. Our season officially beginning! The ODNR catches them in trap nets, milk the eggs from the females, squeeze the gizz out of the males onto the eggs, instant spawn. Then they take the fertilized eggs to their hatcheries, raise them up and stock the lakes later. Much more efficient than letting Mother Nature do it(which isn’t quite as efficient/successful). The good news is they are imore dependable/available(where/when they’ll be located right now) when the State puts the nets out. Later On, they are harder to locate!


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

They ODNR put the nets in to catch walleye, so that they can milk the females of their eggs, it means that the shallow bite is starting. EZbite has a video of them checking the nets and getting eggs.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

I remember many years ago seeing the ODNR do the same at Berlin Res., do they still do this there??


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

This was taken at the cemetery this morning.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jo-Jo said:


> I remember many years ago seeing the ODNR do the same at Berlin Res., do they still do this there??


My understanding is they get all they need from Mosquito.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

And they said back then they reproduced in better numbers in Berlin? I know they have a lot of rock to reproduce there. I remember shining a spotlight near the dam at night and see a million shining eyes everywhere during spawning.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

I know the walleye go through the spawning routine at Mosquito, but, does anyone know, if there is any natural reproduction that occurs?


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

cueman said:


> I know the walleye go through the spawning routine at Mosquito, but, does anyone know, if there is any natural reproduction that occurs?


I read somewhere a long time ago that said that 1 in every 10 Walleye maybe naturally produced.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

But but but.... people say the walleye populations are Sooooooo low at mosquito...


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

I don’t think there is enough current in Mosquito to keep the silt off the eggs. So that’s why the State takes care of it artificially by netting walleye and hatching eggs off site at a fishery.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> But but but.... people say the walleye populations are Sooooooo low at mosquito...


Numbers are low. And numbers of smaller walleyes are concerning as well. I’ve caught walleyes in that lake for 30 years straight. The last 2-3 years have been off. I don’t see the numbers rolling in the spring and the netted numbers are down. Sooooooo they are low


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> But but but.... people say the walleye populations are Sooooooo low at mosquito...


last March 21st. Even during the peak it was slow. I fish there a lot. A majority of people feel the same. Tourney numbers were very low from prior years. I’ve won tourneys there and know many quality tour guys that are saying numbers are low.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

The photo and statement contradict each other.


litman24 said:


> last March 21st. Even during the peak it was slow. I fish there a lot. A majority of people feel the same. Tourney numbers were very low from prior years. I’ve won tourneys there and know many quality tour guys that are saying numbers are low.
> View attachment 485002


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

The state has admitted already that the fry stockings from the past few years have not taken very well at Mosquito or Berlin...obviously there are mature walleye to be caught but not very many to replace them...they have even gone to stocking fingerlings to see if that will improve the population...at least they're addressing it now and not wait to long like the central perch population problem...


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> The photo and statement contradict each other.





johnboy111711 said:


> The photo and statement contradict each other.


That pic was a rarity which use to be the norm. That was the post spawn peak and it took 6 hours. I spoke to ODRN at the nets and on the phone! I’m just being honest and will fish another local lake until numbers or the issue is resolved. If everyone is wrong then please post pics and info…… lol
Joe just posted that the State is aware of the issue also as an fyi…..


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

All I know I put alot of hrs. in fishing there and crappie and gills and small perch, now in the late 90's early 2000's we would boat up to 6 9" walleye in a couple hrs. drifting minnies and worms I have not caught a cigar walleye in last 5 yrs. Hmmm!


----------



## asp235 (11 mo ago)

When do they pull the nets?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

asp235 said:


> When do they pull the nets?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As soon as they feel that they have gathered and fertilized enough for the stocking programs...


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

asp235 said:


> When do they pull the nets?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As soon as they reach their quota, which, I thought I heard was around 300 quarts of eggs.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Just my 2 cents, but based on all the observations I've seen and read on here it seems that the lake is undergoing somewhat of a change over the last several years with all this talk about weed growth. I know johnboy has put in a ton of research and comprehension into the severity of it with understanding how to control it and we've learned quite a bit from that thread. Is it possible the walleye numbers are still there but nobody has adjusted to fishing the lake differently? I'm not totally up to date on what the actual numbers and facts are from the DNR, but to me it sounds like a case of the lake is changing, so the fisherman should adjust and adapt to it. What may have been your bread and butter 10 years ago isn't so much anymore.


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Stocking Reports for Ohio lakes: Ohio Fish Stocking Records | DataOhio 

Here are the walleye totals for Mosquito:


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

litman24 said:


> That pic was a rarity which use to be the norm. That was the post spawn peak and it took 6 hours. I spoke to ODRN at the nets and on the phone! I’m just being honest and will fish another local lake until numbers or the issue is resolved. If everyone is wrong then please post pics and info…… lol
> Joe just posted that the State is aware of the issue also as an fyi…..


Just musing, but if taking out stringers of fish was the norm, maybe that is the problem? Also, whether I am doing well or others is irrelevant, but fishing boat pressure did take a toll on the fish up there. the fish have changed, but the numbers are there. Have fun at those other lakes. I enjoy not having as much pressure on the fish at mosquito.



Searay said:


> All I know I put alot of hrs. in fishing there and crappie and gills and small perch, now in the late 90's early 2000's we would boat up to 6 9" walleye in a couple hrs. drifting minnies and worms I have not caught a cigar walleye in last 5 yrs. Hmmm!


The fish are there. Stop drifting and target the walleye where the walleye are feeding with methods that they want. The forage has changed and so has the fish locations.



1MoreKast said:


> Just my 2 cents, but based on all the observations I've seen and read on here it seems that the lake is undergoing somewhat of a change over the last several years with all this talk about weed growth. I know johnboy has put in a ton of research and comprehension into the severity of it with understanding how to control it and we've learned quite a bit from that thread. Is it possible the walleye numbers are still there but nobody has adjusted to fishing the lake differently? I'm not totally up to date on what the actual numbers and facts are from the DNR, but to me it sounds like a case of the lake is changing, so the fisherman should adjust and adapt to it. What may have been your bread and butter 10 years ago isn't so much anymore.


This is logic. people don't understand change and/or logic. everyone wants to take it back to the 90's and early 2000'2 when the weed mass was much lower and they could pull into a pack of boats and drift to their hearts content. The forage has changed, the weeds grow deeper, and the water is clearer. change fishing techniques or move to berlin.



OHeyes said:


> Stocking Reports for Ohio lakes: Ohio Fish Stocking Records | DataOhio
> 
> Here are the walleye totals for Mosquito:
> View attachment 485049


The decrease in stocking numbers, I surmise, are a direct correlation to the lower creel rates being reported.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Any idea when they pull the nets just curious?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Any idea when they pull the nets just curious?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Answered earlier(a couple times) in this thread, posts 21&22. Not sure when this occurs “time wise”(guessing couple weeks)!?


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

1MoreKast said:


> Just my 2 cents, but based on all the observations I've seen and read on here it seems that the lake is undergoing somewhat of a change over the last several years with all this talk about weed growth. I know johnboy has put in a ton of research and comprehension into the severity of it with understanding how to control it and we've learned quite a bit from that thread. Is it possible the walleye numbers are still there but nobody has adjusted to fishing the lake differently? I'm not totally up to date on what the actual numbers and facts are from the DNR, but to me it sounds like a case of the lake is changing, so the fisherman should adjust and adapt to it. What may have been your bread and butter 10 years ago isn't so much anymore.


I've often heard fisherman complain about weeds but remember, weeds provide oxygen in the water, shade in the hot months, places for prey to hide, an obvious place for fisherman to cast to and all of this improves the fishery. Remember the deepest side of the weeds usually holds the bigger fish.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

buck16on said:


> I've often heard fisherman complain about weeds but remember, weeds provide oxygen in the water, shade in the hot months, places for prey to hide, an obvious place for fisherman to cast to and all of this improves the fishery. Remember the deepest side of the weeds usually holds the bigger fish.


You're 100% right . Weeds are a just a nuisance for the fisherman that haven't figured out how to fish in weeds yet...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Digressing, any news on the nettings?


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

c. j. stone said:


> Digressing, any news on the nettings?


Nets are still in. Last Saturday, on 570 am, an ODRN guy, said it had been a little slow.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

1MoreKast said:


> You're 100% right . Weeds are a just a nuisance for the fisherman that haven't figured out how to fish in weeds yet...


Heck, I caught walleye in the weeds well before the zebra mussels got in there. If the baitfiish are there, that's where the walleye will be.


----------



## tlark19 (Jan 2, 2013)

I talked to the guy from the hatchery at Seneca...he said average size female from Mosquito is 6lbs. That's pretty big for a average


----------



## 1bigfish (Feb 3, 2014)

cueman said:


> Last


----------



## 1bigfish (Feb 3, 2014)

All the nets are pulled


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I know they pulled a very large flathead out of those nets, along with some nice sized walleye.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

winguy7 said:


> I know they pulled a very large flathead out of those nets, along with some nice sized walleye.



And about 900 quarts of eggs....


----------



## HAAS16 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

That's absolutely amazing!

I know all about this program and where it takes place at other lakes/whatnot. I have been fishing a very long time. When I read this about <902 quarts> 113 million eggs...1st thing that came to my mind was...we all have to respect this body of water <mosquito> with regards to this program and the efforts that are put forth with ODNR. I myself have fished mosquito over the last 25 years with most times just a Father's day thing and maybe a trip here/there. I know folks who fish it like I fish Westbranch and spillways. 

...I'm just saying that Mosquito is a special place and needs to be respected and looked after by all of us. This goes with any body of water or creek/spillway thingy...

Good work ODNR...much appreciated!!!

* Side note. I'm hitting it hard this upcoming ice season lol. Did it 3 times this past season and loved it for sure.

Don.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Curious why they dont get the eggs from erie walleye??


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Curious why they dont get the eggs from erie walleye??


I thought they used to. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Curious why they dont get the eggs from erie walleye??


It could be a somewhat different strain of walleye with different feeding habits (open water and running down food and not relating so much to structure). Just a guess.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I thought they used to. But I could be wrong.





Whitefin said:


> It could be a somewhat different strain of walleye with different feeding habits (open water and running down food and not relating so much to structure). Just a guess.


This is actually the opposite. Lake erie was stocked with walleyes from Berlin in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> This is actually the opposite. Lake erie was stocked with walleyes from Berlin in the 60's and 70's.


I was recently informed about how the Lacey Act is looking to take some fish from the white list and place on the black list - grass carp being one of those species which although they may be non-native species they do use these fish to regulate/manage weed control in some bodies of water (as most already know). Some stocking programs still receive in walleye from Minnesota - the Lacey Act could black list them, meaning not allowed to cross state line. We are very fortunate to have a fertile walleye population in Mosquito to help with our own stocking programs.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

we are. Berlin is also one of the few NEO lakes with a native strain walleye as they were, i believe, native to the river shed and were able to naturally reproduce once the lake was impounded. is the population is ever low in one body, we have a few back ups to get walleye from.


1MoreKast said:


> I was recently informed about how the Lacey Act is looking to take some fish from the white list and place on the black list - grass carp being one of those species which although they may be non-native species they do use these fish to regulate/manage weed control in some bodies of water (as most already know). Some stocking programs still receive in walleye from Minnesota - the Lacey Act could black list them, meaning not allowed to cross state line. We are very fortunate to have a fertile walleye population in Mosquito to help with our own stocking programs.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They are technically different and the other thing is the possibility of introducing disease or parasites that doesn't exist in one body of water to another. Generally speaking inland lakes are cut off from erie. It comes down to the whole thing with white perch zebra mussels lamprey and so on. There can be invasive plants and whatever that can be traveling with the fry


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

set-the-drag said:


> They are technically different and the other thing is the possibility of introducing disease or parasites that doesn't exist in one body of water to another. Generally speaking inland lakes are cut off from erie. It comes down to the whole thing with white perch zebra mussels lamprey and so on. There can be invasive plants and whatever that can be traveling with the fry


I can see this if they are actually netting fry from lake erie and releasing them in inland lakes
But they dont
They take the eggs and hatch and raise them in a controlled environment till they are big enough to be stocked


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I totally agree but according to them its not the case so they have to know something we don't. And lets be honest were talking about a dnr hatchery not a bio lab. There level of control its what you'd think it is they don't get that kinda funding..... Unfortunately


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I watched a documentary on wild trout out west. They came to the conclusion that we were doing more harm than good by collecting eggs and stocking streams to boost declining trout population. By doing so, it eliminates some natural selection and allows weak DNA to thrive. Sort of a "no child left behind" for fish. In the wild, only the strong survive.. They claim that the truly wild strain is in greater danger of extinction due to stocking. I understand that this isn't apples to apples with our walleye but could be a good reason to leave thing the way they are. I always thought it would be great if they got the maumee river run walleye eggs for stocking Milton and Berlin!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

They used to get eggs from the Maumee. I’ve watched videos of them doing it but not sure what those eggs were used to stock or if they still do.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

I've heard they bring back and stock mosquito with 2 million walleye fry each year?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

These are the numbers for mosquito. Starting at the top for 2021 and working down each year.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The ODNR is aware(and concerned!) of low numbers of younger/smaller walleye from their Mosquito samplings-and creel surveys. They also have noted the same situation at BERLIN! They say there are “plenty“ of older walleye still in both reservoirs. They are actively trying to get more younger fish in both. They have always been concerned that inland walleye can get into L Erie and possibly(negatively) impact the Erie gene pool! They go to great lengths to prevent this possibility. I have asked if it’s possible to get Erie fry(or eggs) to stock some of the lakes flowing north to Erie and currently waiting for an answer to that question. I’ll post the answer if I get one.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Does the DNR collect data for survival rates on fingerlings vs fry for Mosquito? Or is it more of a general observation between all Ohio inland lakes? Or more broad than that? There's some information out there but it varies. I'm sure it's not a concrete number, but curious on the survival rate from fry/fingerling to adulthood.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They do each stocked lake


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Call district 3 office and ask to speak with Matt Wolfe. He should have your answers.


----------

